# Deadlift/Squat - Knees ahead of toes?



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I have always been told that when doing any sort of dead lift or squat, your knees should always be parallel to your toes, yet with my gym now offering access to the Olympic bars, squat rack, the head instructor seems to think its fine for your knees to go ahead of your toes, to ensure you get the full range of movement.

Is this correct?


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

here we go,






by the great Mark Rippetoe.


----------

